# what water to use with Ei Starter Kit



## widow-maker (3 Jun 2021)

What water do you use to mix the salts for ei starter kit? distilled water ? my tap water is already full of nitrate and phosphate.

thanks


----------



## ian_m (3 Jun 2021)

Boiled & cooled tap water is the usual and most convenient, unless you have easy access to RO water.



widow-maker said:


> my tap water is already full of nitrate and phosphate.


Fantastic, plants will love it, so use this boiled and cooled.


----------



## Libba (3 Jun 2021)

ian_m said:


> Boiled & cooled tap water is the usual and most convenient, unless you have easy access to RO water.
> 
> 
> Fantastic, plants will love it, so use this boiled and cooled.



Why are you boiling your tap water?


----------



## jamiepearson (3 Jun 2021)

because the water will stand for a number of weeks in the bottle, boiling kills off nasties that might multiply


----------



## ian_m (3 Jun 2021)

jamiepearson said:


> because the water will stand for a number of weeks in the bottle, boiling kills off nasties that might multiply


No.

To reduce the hardness, as if water is extremely hard you can suffer precipitates of calcium phosphate.

"nasties" will not be able to live in the macro solution, and the micro solution contains preservative.


----------



## Andy Pierce (3 Jun 2021)

For stock solutions like this that will be small volume and last for months, I go with distilled water, just to remove the possibility of any potential issues.  Probably overkill, but not a big deal.


----------



## Nick potts (3 Jun 2021)

I use RO water, but only because I have it available, distilled from the shops would be fine and so would boiled tap as above.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2021)

widow-maker said:


> What water do you use to mix the salts for ei starter kit? distilled water ? my tap water is already full of nitrate and phosphate.
> 
> thanks


You do not need any special water. Just use tap water. I have no idea where the idea came from to use distilled or RO water, or to boil water. There is absolutely no benefit, nor are there any disadvantages to using the water straight from your tap.

Cheers,


----------

